# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Advantages Disadvantages of Apple Computers

## marciezell

The chief worries that exceed every other factor as far as getting a PC for oneself are security and by and large execution top notch! advantages of imac is in those issues where the genuine advantages of MAC over PC live! Is MAC worth shopping on a PC? The accompanying endowments may sincerely slant your determination closer to the agreed! Solid Security : The prevalent wellbeing programming project and unrivaled Apple ensure go about as harsh tablets for most extreme PC infections and malware, which can be unmistakable inside the uncommonness of diseases and attacks endured by utilizing MACs in contrast with normal PCS! disadvantages of apple inc :The unmatched similarity between MAC equipment and programming program convert into higher and additional green registering by and large execution and revel in! Likewise, with the pervasiveness of various Apple items like iPod and iPhone, MAC rises in light of the fact that the workstation of decision that adjusts with those gadgets as easily as a hot blade liquefies its direction through margarine! Operating system Flexibility : While you can easily establishment Linux or Windows on a MAC inside the occasion that you need to, you can't send OS X (MAC OS) on an ordinary Windows PC!


pros and cons of apple computers | benefits of having a macbook pro | apple computer benefits | apple keynote advantages and disadvantages

http worldtechlife com/advantages-disadvantages-of-apple-computers/

----------


## pukaka

I really like reading through a post that can make people think. Also, many thanks for permitting me to comment!

----------

